# Juggling Football and Hunting



## Atlsooner (Jul 27, 2014)

I am often left with a decision in the fall, of watching my Sooners on TV, or sitting in a tree stand in the evening. I love doing both, so it is extremely difficult choosing between the 2. And most of the time, my Sooners win out. With you being an avid fan of your team, and also being an avid hunter, what do you do or how do you juggle it? I can remember growing up as a kid, my dad, twin brother and myself would be Quail hunting during the day, and listening to OU play on the radio going in for lunch or headed home. And again, with the upcoming seasons coming upon us, it's almost like planning your itinerary around game time and the Rut. Do you have the same decisions at times?


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jul 27, 2014)

Atlsooner said:


> I am often left with a decision in the fall, of watching my Sooners on TV, or sitting in a tree stand in the evening. I love doing both, so it is extremely difficult choosing between the 2. And most of the time, my Sooners win out. With you being an avid fan of your team, and also being an avid hunter, what do you do or how do you juggle it? I can remember growing up as a kid, my dad, twin brother and myself would be Quail hunting during the day, and listening to OU play on the radio going in for lunch or headed home. And again, with the upcoming seasons coming upon us, it's almost like planning your itinerary around game time and the Rut. Do you have the same decisions at times?



Yes I'm in Ark most of the time during the season, I have apps on my phone I listen to a lot of the games on a blue tooth speaker. Duck season is during the meat of the schedule most of the time so it's either watch or hunt . It's tough no doubt . Have a good season


----------



## riprap (Jul 27, 2014)

Me watching the game is not going to have any effect on the outcome. I'm going to choose something I can personally be involved in every time over watching something I can watch later. It may be different if a family member is participating, but that's it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 27, 2014)

I pay a lot of money for my season tickets and the only games I miss are the ones if I have a Midwestern hunt planned on those dyas. I have missed a few of the UGA Auburn games because it always fall in the first week or so of November. I take vacation and timeswap at work to have all the games off. Of course I also have a schedule that allows me to take a lot of time to hunt so I don't rely on weekend hunting like some have too.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jul 27, 2014)

I take my dish box to my huntin land and just hunt as much as i can til the game comes on or goes off, and also depends how big the games is


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 27, 2014)

College football pays me. 

Hunting cost me money. 

Easy decision.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 27, 2014)

9 times out of 10 I'm gonna choose the woods over watching the game.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Jul 27, 2014)

Georgia games normally win out for me.  I will probably miss a couple games this year because I went hunting. If I go hunting, I follow the game on my phone.


----------



## bruiserbuckgrower (Jul 27, 2014)

I work close to my hunting land so I try to hunt as many afternoons as possible,  also try to hunt Saturday mornings, depending who is playing I may hunt some Saturday afternoons


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 27, 2014)

DVR...hunt and then watch the game..I don't accept any phone calls or texts till I watch the game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 27, 2014)

I love deer hunting and I certainly love my Dawgs! I used to would NEVER miss a Georgia game on TV. Seriously had it bad. I love deer hunting more than any other recreation, and I am passionate about my hunting, but I have missed days of hunting to watch my Dawgs over the years. I'd say about 12 years ago (or less) I started missing those games and went hunting instead. I had much rather be in the woods than anyplace. I can take my small radio and ear buds in the woods with me and listen to my Dawgs, so it's all good for me.







GO DAWGS!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 28, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> 9 times out of 10 I'm gonna choose the woods over watching the game.



Yep

Hate missing a game but if the rut is on, I'm not missing an evening hunt. I will follow the game from my phone while hunting most of the time. Even if my team is not playing, I enjoy updating the scores every 15 minutes while in the stand.


----------



## WickedTider (Jul 28, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> College football pays me.
> 
> Hunting cost me money.
> 
> Easy decision.



Oh, you must play for the Huricanes?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2014)

Madsnooker said:


> Yep
> 
> Hate missing a game but if the rut is on, I'm not missing an evening hunt. I will follow the game from my phone while hunting most of the time. Even if my team is not playing, I enjoy updating the scores every 15 minutes while in the stand.




Yeah, well Munson and the Auburn game with David Green in 2002 ruined the carrying ear phones in the tree with me.. Stood up in the stand, yelled, fist pumped and watched white tails run in every other direction... Just can't listen to the games and hunt at the same time..


----------



## Madsnooker (Jul 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, well Munson and the Auburn game with David Green in 2002 ruined the carrying ear phones in the tree with me.. Stood up in the stand, yelled, fist pumped and watched white tails run in every other direction... Just can't listen to the games and hunt at the same time..


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yeah, well Munson and the Auburn game with David Green in 2002 ruined the carrying ear phones in the tree with me.. Stood up in the stand, yelled, fist pumped and watched white tails run in every other direction... Just can't listen to the games and hunt at the same time..



Were you hunting after dark??


----------



## MCBUCK (Jul 28, 2014)

He had the window rolled down I'm sure.....


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 28, 2014)

If you root for a crappy team its an easier decision.  Go Jackets!


----------



## nickel back (Jul 28, 2014)

not hunting this year, I will be watching lots of football.

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 28, 2014)

Nitram4891 said:


> If you root for a crappy team its an easier decision.  Go Jackets!



 

Well, dang! Where's the pics.  Don't leave me hanging by being the only one to post some pics.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 28, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Well, dang! Where's the pics.  Don't leave me hanging by being the only one to post some pics.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice deer, Nitram! No football game is worth missing the opportunity at something like that!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 28, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> Nice deer, Nitram! No football game is worth missing the opportunity at something like that!



Nope!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Were you hunting after dark??



Uhhhh... No! Not that time anyways... That was a 3:30pm kickoff!



MCBUCK said:


> He had the window rolled down I'm sure.....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Uhhhh... No! Not that time anyways... That was a 3:30pm kickoff!



Yes it was... it was also about 6:45 or so when the game ended and sunset was 4:45ish Central and 5:45ish Eastern. It was dark where I was when Johnson caught the ball. Poacher.......


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 28, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> Oh, you must play for the Huricanes?



Professional Sports Photographer. 

Best seats in the house, and get paid to be there.

Funny, an Alabama fan insinuating another team pay to play.....  That entire state is a recruiting violation.

Standard athletic enrollment package at Ala. is a new suite, a shiny car and a handfull of C-notes.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2014)

Unicoidawg said:


> Yes it was... it was also about 6:45 or so when the game ended and sunset was 4:45ish Central and 5:45ish Eastern. It was dark where I was when Johnson caught the ball. Poacher.......



Who said anything about that one play! I was talking about the 3rd QTR where we actually showed up to play ball! Down 14-3 and coming back with 2 straight TD's... Man, what a game!! 

And uh... As long as you never get caught are you still a poacher??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2014)

tjl1388 said:


> Professional Sports Photographer.



Those are professional pics you post?? 

Only bad thing about that gig is you have to watch those crappy teams play.. Thank god for cheerleaders..


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who said anything about that one play! I was talking about the 3rd QTR where we actually showed up to play ball! Down 14-3 and coming back with 2 straight TD's... Man, what a game!!
> 
> And uh... As long as you never get caught are you still a poacher??:biggrin2:



Uh oh, Throwback just opened a case against you.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jul 28, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> Uh oh, Throwback just opened a case against you.



He's a Barner... Nobody with any sense would listen to him...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 28, 2014)

Browning Slayer said:


> Who said anything about that one play! I was talking about the 3rd QTR where we actually showed up to play ball! Down 14-3 and coming back with 2 straight TD's... Man, what a game!!
> 
> And uh... As long as you never get caught are you still a poacher??



Is that why you moved to Utah?


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jul 29, 2014)

Smartphone + earbuds + BTN and ESPN apps means i do both. I'm lucky, as i get 4G in my treestand.  If it's a OOC game against a nobody I won't bother.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jul 30, 2014)

BrotherBadger said:


> Smartphone + earbuds + BTN and ESPN apps means i do both. I'm lucky, as i get 4G in my treestand.  If it's a OOC game against a nobody I won't bother.



You're in some fine deer hunting country, that's for sure.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jul 30, 2014)

Silver Britches said:


> You're in some fine deer hunting country, that's for sure.



Yeah, it helps that our season is over in a blink of an eye, and you can only harvest 1 buck(two does). 10 day gun season that starts the Friday before thanksgiving, that's it. Bow is about as long as your gun though.


----------



## huntersluck (Jul 30, 2014)

I like football but their   are other sports and other things I like better and hunting is one of them. If I even remotely think the rut is on they cud be playing a college or pro  game in my back yard and I am not watching it I'm going to the woods. So I guess to me nothing is to be juggled I take hunting over football anyday.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 30, 2014)

I'll usually hunt in the morning and then watch the game with my family. Cupcake games or blowouts, I may head to the woods at halftime for early games, or just try to make it home in time for kickoff if it's a late game.


----------



## Buzz (Jul 30, 2014)

rex upshaw said:


> 9 times out of 10 I'm gonna choose the woods over watching the game.



Rex - I'm with you there.


----------

